# Where To Buy Recliners For 316Rl



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm tired of the couch in our 316RL and since it's just the wife and I, we figure that we can get rid of the sofa sleeper and move to a theater seating idea in that space. We have a booth style dinette so the space for theater seating is limited. Has anybody made this conversion? I realize that C-world sells different theater seating options but I need to check the dimensions on that angle. But wanted to check to see if somebody already plowed this field!

Thanks!


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a loveseat recliner from Amazon. I;ll keep y'll posted on how this one fits, looks and feels once it arrives in mid November. I figure for the light use that it will get, a $450 replacement will be better than what CW wants for $1500. Now I just need to sell the couch/sleeper.

Reviews suggest that the construction isn't the best, so maybe I'll reinforce the joints with pocket holes. More to follow on this recent mod!


----------



## Randy H (Aug 19, 2016)

I know this is a pretty old post but how did it go? Any problems getting the new couch in?


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Well- wanted to update post an let people know that we went with a twin recliner from [email protected] for a fraction of the price that you can get an RV one. It reclines with no problem and since it's a wall hugger it can recline without an issue.

Here is a link to the one we got... The color works well in the camper too! Very happy since the backs come off which makes it easy to get in and out of the camper.

https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Traditional-Bonded-Leather-Recliner/dp/B0155D3B2K/ref=sr_1_103?ie=UTF8&qid=1484439702&sr=8-103-spons&keywords=recliners&psc=1


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

ajk170 said:


> Well- wanted to update post an let people know that we went with a twin recliner from [email protected] for a fraction of the price that you can get an RV one. It reclines with no problem and since it's a wall hugger it can recline without an issue.
> 
> Here is a link to the one we got... The color works well in the camper too! Very happy since the backs come off which makes it easy to get in and out of the camper.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Traditional-Bonded-Leather-Recliner/dp/B0155D3B2K/ref=sr_1_103?ie=UTF8&qid=1484439702&sr=8-103-spons&keywords=recliners&psc=1


Very nice. We're looking to ditch our jack-knife sofa as well for the same reasons. But we want cup holders and a lift-top cubby for the remotes and such. How did the removal and re-install go?


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

No issues- taking the original sofa/sleeper apart is pretty simple and the new recliner's backs came off without any issues. we're installing a shelf on the back of the dinette booth to serve a place to sit drinks while you're sitting on the new loveseat. We think it will work without too much of an issue.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

ajk170 said:


> No issues- taking the original sofa/sleeper apart is pretty simple and the new recliner's backs came off without any issues. we're installing a shelf on the back of the dinette booth to serve a place to sit drinks while you're sitting on the new loveseat. We think it will work without too much of an issue.


That's a neat idea to put a shelf there. Do you think the flexibility of that panel will make the shelf a bit unstable? Unfortunately the wife and I are really picky, but we've seen reclining loveseats on Amazon as well. In our unit we have 69" of width between the back of the dinette wall and the slide's wall. The hard part will be storing and trying to get a little cash from the current sofa which is nearly brand new still (2016 model). It's be great to see pics of what you've done!


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

ajk170 said:


> Well- wanted to update post an let people know that we went with a twin recliner from [email protected] for a fraction of the price that you can get an RV one. It reclines with no problem and since it's a wall hugger it can recline without an issue.
> 
> Here is a link to the one we got... The color works well in the camper too! Very happy since the backs come off which makes it easy to get in and out of the camper.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Traditional-Bonded-Leather-Recliner/dp/B0155D3B2K/ref=sr_1_103?ie=UTF8&qid=1484439702&sr=8-103-spons&keywords=recliners&psc=1


Just purchased this item through Houzz.com. $370. worth the risk due to only having 60" to work with in my 310 TB.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Wanted to give some user feed back on the recliner- almost a year later and still loving the switch. We haven't had any issues with it while traveling and it's still comfy! We like the extra space that the recliner offers and the reduction i weight on the slide. The sleeper sofa that this replaced was about twice the weight. We still have the original sleeper sofa sitting in our home office- in the event we need to put it back in when we go to sell or when we expect to have a lot of people sending the night in the camper.

Overall - very happy with the purchase!


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello all! Wanted to give an update as to how the recliner is working- it's still doing great! No issues, but, we don't full time so the recliner isn't used that hard. I will say I wish we would have bought the matching chairs in order to replace the rockers that came with the coach. It's not that it's a bad color match-up, it's just that the chairs would have made it look more compete. I think we did a good job with the self that we installed on the back of the dinette- the stain seems to have matched perfectly with the Keystone colors.

For those that want to change out their uncomfortable loveseat- I say DO IT! You won't regret it!


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I bought RecPro Charles Collection on amazon, very satisfied with this recliner. Comfortable and matches our furniture


----------

